# Julep Maven: July 2012 discussion



## Souly (Jun 18, 2012)

Just spotted this on fb


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like Julep also revamped their site in time for July.


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it unpatriotic if I like O Canada better than America the Beautiful?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL I must be Canukian as well then because I like the O'Canada one as well.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 18, 2012)

I think these are both gorgeous! And I ABSOLUTELY love the America color! Can't wait to see all the colors for July!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 18, 2012)

These are fabulous. You got me julep, I won't skip. lol.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 19, 2012)

right? i was totally going to skip and just wait for the next mystery box... but.. that polish looks awesome.. and didn't they post something about putting a lip product in this month's box too?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2012)

If it's the same as last month it's a lip balm (think chap stick type product).


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

I was going to skip and possibly cancel. I have too many subscription programs and need to cut back, but then I saw these and can't wait. I wonder what else they will throw in our boxes. These are extras right? So we will be getting at least another polish and the lip product? Either way these two polishes are gorgeous and not like anything I have. If the lip product is their plumping lipgloss though I will not be happy. That stuff attacked my skin. I did a swatch on my hand and tried it once and it went right in the trash. The swatch on my hand left a red mark and puffiness for hours. I've tried plumping lip glosses before (not that I need it) and I have never had a product do that to me.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope we'll be able to purchase these separately, because I want both!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 19, 2012)

Julep stated yesterday that ALL mavens will get this in their box depending on address. So if you're in America, you'll get America the beautiful. However, you can still add on for $4.99 either color. This is just an extra, if you're a Boho Glam, for example, you'd still get two polishes and a nail product also! Julep does something nice and believe it or not people were still witching and whining (on their FB page).


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 19, 2012)

Is there a specific day Julep ships the boxes?  I can't remember and I'm asking cause I'm leaving for vacation late the 28th (so if it comes by the 28th I;ll def get it).  I will be away for the 4th and DESPERATELY want to wear the polish! I'm silly like that (wanting to wear the america polish on 4th of july).  Oh please, Julep!  Have my box to me by the 28th of June! 

I was gonna skip cause I didn't want the box just sitting in the mailbox while I'm gone, but someone's going to be bringing our mail in for us.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 19, 2012)

> Is there a specific day Julep ships the boxes?Â  I can't remember and I'm asking cause I'm leaving for vacation late the 28th (so if it comes by the 28th I;ll def get it).Â  I will be away for the 4th and DESPERATELY want to wear the polish! I'm silly like that (wanting to wear the america polish on 4th of july).Â  Oh please, Julep!Â  Have my box to me by the 28th of June!Â  I was gonna skip cause I didn't want the box just sitting in the mailbox while I'm gone, but someone's going to be bringing our mail in for us.


 They ship on the 27th of each month


----------



## zorabell (Jun 19, 2012)

I am excited about both of these polishes and I plan on buying an add on next month so I can have them both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They ship on the 27th of each month


Damn!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Do you think they do overnight shipping at an extra cost?


----------



## Souly (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep stated yesterday that ALL mavens will get this in their box depending on address. So if you're in America, you'll get America the beautiful. However, you can still add on for $4.99 either color. This is just an extra, if you're a Boho Glam, for example, you'd still get two polishes and a nail product also!
> 
> Julep does something nice and believe it or not people were still witching and whining (on their FB page).


 I saw that




  I think the stars are super cute. I skipped last month, I'm missing my julep!


----------



## EllynoUta (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like I won't be skipping this month---I'm a sucker for those stars! Too cute!


----------



## bloo (Jun 19, 2012)

Just realized that we only get one depending on what country we live in. I thought it was both since the picture says "&amp;". Well one extra polish is still nice


----------



## jac a (Jun 19, 2012)

me too!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2012)

From Facebook.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From Facebook.


 Oh geez.  After seeing those swatches, I'm really debating on whether or not I should still skip this month.  I've only been a Maven since February, but I feel like I'm already burnt out on the polishes.  It seems like I have almost every color of the rainbow now...even glow in the dark (Sofia if I remember right 




).  And I think I'm doing something wrong, because I can't get the polish to last more than a few days at the most.  Decisions, decisions!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 19, 2012)

I was going to skip this month. When I saw the email I knew that wasn't happening. Julep got me this month! *waves angry fist in the air*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 19, 2012)

Wish we were getting both, especially for the price we pay monthly. I had thought to cancel, but I think I'll stick around and skip many, many months lol.. I'll take July's, the stars are o so cute! Think I'll only take the monthly boxes when they have something different or possibly try my hand at the mystery boxes! It does feel like I'm getting colors I already own, maybe that's why I get the burned out feeling with this sub..


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wish we were getting both, especially for the price we pay monthly. I had thought to cancel, but I think I'll stick around and skip many, many months lol.. I'll take July's, the stars are o so cute! Think I'll only take the monthly boxes when they have something different or possibly try my hand at the mystery boxes! It does feel like I'm getting colors I already own, maybe that's why I get the burned out feeling with this sub..


 Just be aware if you skip too many that they can cancel your sub without notice. They did that to someone I know. She tried to sign in one month and couldn't and noticed in the FAQs they could cancel you at anytime.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn they got me! I was totally going to skip but the special July polish had me on the fence. Now I see the boxes for this month and I can't even decide which one I want!!!!! They are all so cute! I know It Girl is out for me, because I have a blue and a minty green, and I'd like to get a lip gloss. but all the others are so cute!


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm leaning more towards It Girl because I'm a sucker for blues and teals. I have so much polish already, but do lack in the reds and pinks, but I barely wear those so it's justified. Waiting for the blog to have swatches because I might add on O Canada and I'm thinking Lynn might be nice. Plus it's my middle name.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so pumped for this month, and actually want the american beauty that I got in my test. This is the first time I haven't had a referral credit in a few months, and I'm actually willing to pay for it. Way to go Julep.


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-new-july-colors

Here are the swatches. Def going with It Girl, not sure if I want the extras as I'm getting 4 just in my box and at least 4 NCLA polishes with my latest LBB. What's a girl to do? lol


----------



## amandah (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh boy . This was a hard decision, i switched from american beauty to classic with a twist. I'm a sucker for pinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

OOh the July polishes are sooo pretty!  I have yet to change up my box--mine is classic with a twist and I always love what's in my box.  So excited for the colors this month and for a lipgloss. 

Congrats, Julep.  Though more money than Birchbox, you are probably my favorite monthly subscription!!!


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 20, 2012)

I typically get Boho Glam, but I switched this month to It girl, because I am a sucker for teals.

I added on O Canada and Mischa, also.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 20, 2012)

Gosh...they suckered me in.  I usually get Classic with a Twist, but I switched over to American Beauty because Yumi looks like something I need.  Annnnd then I added on Mila.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 20, 2012)

Question... I have never gotten a julep subscription, but i am loving this months colors. I have seen info about Penny codes before, is there one for July?


----------



## zorabell (Jun 20, 2012)

I couldn't resist adding O' Canada and Yumi to my Bombshell box. I was lacking glitter polishes so this month was great for me, hopefully they do another mystery box this month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is what I am supposed to be getting. Does anyone else have the rest of the maven July boxes?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oops, I gotta change my card info, does anyone know if I can do that online?


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oops, I gotta change my card info, does anyone know if I can do that online?


 About a year ago I had to call them and change it over the phone.

You can also see the rest by signing into your account online. The pics will move and show you them all.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 20, 2012)

after clicking on the see it on button in the email i'm sticking with classic with a twist. I was going to skip this month because I signed up for glossybox, but....well....opps... and I was going to put in an order for elf- i've never tried any of that stuff and it's so cheap,but i guess i'll not order from them and instead accidently forget to skip my julep box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or at least that's what i'll tell my hubby, haha.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 20, 2012)

After skipping two months in a row, Julep made it so I can't resist! I love every color this month. Choosing just two add on options was near impossible! LOL. 

My regular monthly box is Bombshell and I loved it with a firey passion so no switching, and I added Freida and Audrey. LOOOOVED the photos on the Julep blog of them! The micro-shimmer is so pretty. 

Here's how the July colors look IRL:

http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-new-july-colors

If I could have chose two more it would have most definitely been O Canada and Yumi.


----------



## snllama (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh God! I want them all!!

I can't decide between It Girl (I love Mila!) or American Beauty (getting a gloss would be awesome). Plus I love the orange-y colors of Boho Glam.

And I had plans to cancel this month but Im so in love!


----------



## bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I still can't decide on my add ons. I'm thinking Oh Canada, Chelsea, Lynn or Mischa


----------



## snllama (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

I changed mine to BohoGlam and I guess I will gift the glitter nail polish thats gonna be free to everyone. I also get a free polish for it being my first month on this account. And I might add on Lynn.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh God! I want them all!!
> 
> ...


 I am justifying it because I am not getting Conscious Box this month or The Soap Box


----------



## ladyjaye44 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow!  Guess I am not cancelling this month either.  I am leaning towards It Girl but which two add-ons to pick?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 20, 2012)

haha, I just realized, after add ons, I'm getting my normal Bombshell box *and* Classic With A Twist, just without the Classic With A Twist lip gloss. The nail polish colors I'm getting, a lip gloss, plus America The Beautiful... Ahhh! I'm super excited and I haven't been excited about Julep for a while now. Yaay!


----------



## monica75052 (Jun 20, 2012)

*I usually get American Beauty but I love Classic with a Twist.  But the only thing is I have too many bright pinks so I would be willing to trade Freida for another color. 



*


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 20, 2012)

I've gotten in the habit of skipping my Julep boxes, but I don't think I'll be able to resist this month- Much less be able to make up my mind which one I want! Getting 3 boxes would be a bit much for my credit card ;p


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 20, 2012)

ahhhh i might actually get my box for the first time in a few months (usually just do the mystery boxes)

i'm normally it girl (which i don't mind this month) but i really like american beauty, but i also like poppy lip vernis in boho glam.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh it was a hard decision but I changed my usual Boho Glam for It Girl -as if I need another blue LOL


----------



## lauravee (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey all. So I canceled my Maven subscription due to inactivity but some of this July colors are fantastic! I really love Mischa. Since I don't really *need* any other colors, I was wondering if anyone would be willing to get Mischa as an add on with the intention of trading it with me for something on my trade list. Here is what I have up for grabs: 

*Makeup and Samples:  *


BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Sample 
Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream (used 1x, mostly full sample) 
Kerastase Elixir Ultime (used 2x) 
Beauty Blender Cleanser 
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliners in Zero and Rockstar (Both used, Zero has been sharpened, Rockstar has not. Please see photo for usage detail!) 
*Nail Polish:*


Zoya Zuza (1x)
Zoya Yara - 2x
Zoya Kennedy - 1x

Zoya Nimue - 2x 
Zoya Rea - Swatched
Zoya Danni - 3x
China Glaze Fast Track (1x)
Essie Brooch the Subject (1x)
Essie School of Hard Rocks (2x)
Essie Borrowed and Blue (2x) 
OPI Jade is the New Black (90%)
OPI Silver Shatter (80%)
OPI DS Extravagance (2x)
Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, for those who can use 1 foil pack for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable

I can send photos of anything and would be willing to send first if you have good feedback. I know there are other trade threads, but thought this would be the best place to request something like this, hope that is ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 20, 2012)

Ugh, blast you, Julep! I totally wanted the America the Beautiful, but I don't want to buy a box this month. I just looked at what it would be to buy just that polish on their site, and with shipping, it's 18 dollars...I guess it'd make more sense to just get a box. Grh.


----------



## FireNRice (Jun 20, 2012)

I was soooooooo dead set on skipping this month cause I have and overload of nail polish... but then I saw the swatches on their blog. 



  I switched from my usual Boho Glam to It Girl (I couldn't resist Daphne. Like I need another blue/green) and added Mischa as an add on.

There needs to be some sort of AA program for nail polish.  I can't stop!!!


----------



## Souly (Jun 20, 2012)

I switched to bombshell. I was good &amp; didn't order any add ons though I am very tempted!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was soooooooo dead set on skipping this month cause I have and overload of nail polish... but then I saw the swatches on their blog.
> 
> ...


 Its ok, live a little!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are July's add ons.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 20, 2012)

Curse you Julep! I went with Boho Glam, and I added on O Canada.

*shakes fist*


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 20, 2012)

Aghhh I want chelsea,  mila, and o canada as add ons. I'm going to have my fingers crossed so hard for a golden box this month.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Curse you Julep! I went with Boho Glam, and I added on O Canada.
> 
> *shakes fist*


 HAHAHA, Box Twins (including the addon)


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so glad Julep didn't fail to impress me this month!  I kept my classic with a twist box and am looking forward to it all!  I just wish I was gonna get it before vacation (I leave the day after it ships)....but if that's the only downside of this then that's pretty damn good.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHAHA, Box Twins (including the addon)


 Yaaay! Good choice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 20, 2012)

I ended up going with Bombshell and adding Yumi... I need 3 glittery polishes like I need a hole in the head- But so pretty!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm in a quandary and I simply cannot make up my mind. A little help ladies?

My box is the American Beauty:





I love the nude colors but Boho Glam and Bombshell are calling to me (and I am hearing Classic with a Twist whispering my name as well).







I don't like the lip gloss in Bombshell as much as I like Peony. I know I can do the add ons but I really don't want to pay $5.45 (tax for me since I'm in WA state with them). Georgia and Mischa are really calling to me but so is Chelsea. Ideally I would like Yumi, Georgia, Mischa, Chelsea and Peony.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

I know..it's a dilemma, I am signed up for American Beauty and want a few more as well, but don't want to pay the taxes for add ons either lol!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in a quandary and I simply cannot make up my mind. A little help ladies?
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 20, 2012)

I changed from It Girl to Classic with a Twist. My second account is set for Boho Glam, but I decided to skip that one. However, I may just buy the individual boxes once they're available or just add on Georgia! The past two months have been AMAZING! May was not impressive but these have been wonderful! I was lucky last month and got a golden box (couldn't have picked a better month to get it) so I highly doubt that would happen again this month. But good luck to those that love all the colors and I hope one you (or many) get a golden box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

A golden box would be amazeballs!! Lol, there's a lot of good colors, but I settled on It Girl with add ons lol. Fingers crossed for a golden box!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jun 20, 2012)

I had such a hard time deciding this month. I am normally an American Beauty but I switched to Classic with a twist. It is too bad that I am going to be going on vacation starting on the 27th, so I won't be able to use the America for 4th of July. And I have to wait longer to dig into my box.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

I think everyone is hoping for a golden box this month, no?


----------



## amandah (Jun 20, 2012)

> I think everyone is hoping for a golden box this month, no?


 I know I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think everyone is hoping for a golden box this month, no?


But of course lol! Great choices this month!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 20, 2012)

I was going to skip this month, but I really like the American Beauty colors this time, plus the free polish.  I don't know if I'd use the glittery polish with stars, but my daughter would probably love it.  

Last month I was going to skip too, but it was my first real month and they offered me a certificate for a free polish.  I guess they know how to get me.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yes, they know how to reel in people. LOL


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to skip this month, but I really like the American Beauty colors this time, plus the free polish.  I don't know if I'd use the glittery polish with stars, but my daughter would probably love it.
> 
> Last month I was going to skip too, but it was my first real month and they offered me a certificate for a free polish.  I guess they know how to get me.


 the certificate is the main reason I am not skipping this month


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 20, 2012)

I switched to boho glam because I'm a whore for coral..and it's the only color gloss that I could see myself not tossing. I also want Daphne really bad...I'm thinking of adding georgia and mischa to the it girl box. That would be 6 polishes I'm SO picky about lip color..most of them make my pigmented lips look like walking dead girl. What do ya'll think of the peony gloss? Think it would be pale or milky. I couldn't really tell from the swatch pics..


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think everyone is hoping for a golden box this month, no?


 Oh, HECK. Yes!


----------



## Souly (Jun 20, 2012)

I really want poppy &amp; georgia (my mamas name!). I'm having a hard time resisting. I picked bombshell since its purple but I don't really like the other color of polish. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 20, 2012)

I was SO set on skipping this month, until I saw the colors. I LOVE the it girl ones! Seafoam gets me every time.. and I don't have a nice white color. Plus I love the American the Beautiful, so for 4 nail polishes I decided to keep this month. I'm excited!


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I switched to boho glam because I'm a whore for coral..and it's the only color gloss that I could see myself not tossing. I also want Daphne really bad...I'm thinking of adding georgia and mischa to the it girl box. That would be 6 polishes I'm SO picky about lip color..most of them make my pigmented lips look like walking dead girl. What do ya'll think of the peony gloss? Think it would be pale or milky. I couldn't really tell from the swatch pics..


 I was worried about the colors of the gloss too, until I looked at the preview of them at http://blog.julep.com/meet-the-new-july-colors .. they all look almost the same! Pretty much no noticeable color, even in Zinnia, the violet plum one.. that's why I decided on It Girl, no lip gloss in there.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sticking with It Girl (love that seafoam green!  Side note:  My spellchecker changed "seafoam" to "seafood"), and I'm adding O Canada (the swatch makes it look like sprinkles on a cupcake!), but I'm having a hard time deciding on the second add-on.  Chelsea?  I love purple, but the swatch makes it look more like your basic clown vomit (aka multicolored glitter).  Georgia?  It looks like it's similar to China Glaze Riveting, which I keep meaning to buy but never quite manage to get, but orange really isn't my favorite color family.  The rest of the options are very much not my sort of thing, so at least I'm not trying to figure out a way to get them all this time around.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not even sure I'll LIKE O Canada when it arrives. I can tell that if the formula is at all decent, AtB will be well-loved, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Generalissima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I switched to boho glam because I'm a whore for coral..and it's the only color gloss that I could see myself not tossing. I also want Daphne really bad...I'm thinking of adding georgia and mischa to the it girl box. That would be 6 polishes I'm SO picky about lip color..most of them make my pigmented lips look like walking dead girl. What do ya'll think of the peony gloss? Think it would be pale or milky. I couldn't really tell from the swatch pics..


 lmao whore for coral = ME 









Its my favorite shade of lip stick/balm/tint/stain..u get the picture. I didnt even consider any other option when I saw the Boho Glam box


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh man. I've been skipping my Julep boxes ever since the first one because I think $20 is way to much for just three products, but this month has got me hooked. That America-The Beautiful polish is spectacular with the cute little stars!! 

I'm technically Boho Glam, but I switched to It Girl because I'd rather have the extra polish. Not that I need another blue/green color, but the glitter is calling to me. I absolutely LOVE blues and greens. =D


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 20, 2012)

Swatches of the July boxes from their blog...

Someone already posted the one of O Canada and America-The Beautiful

Boho Glam





Classic With a Twist





American Beauty





It Girl





Bombshell





And Lip Glosses


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh man I just realized that Georgia is basically a dupe of Zoya Myrta, which I just bought... hmm will anyone trade their Lynn for Georgia?


----------



## Totem (Jun 20, 2012)

I was getting ready to skip TOO til I saw what I was going to get! LOL I'm going to wear my glittery polish to Disneyland next month. I like the O Canada too. It looks like sugary cupcake or doughnut frosting. I just received a Zoya Myrta mini in the free Pinterest Summer 3pack they sent out.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 20, 2012)

I SO wish I could have skipped this month, but they got me like they reeled in everyone else. I changed from Boho Glam to American Beauty, but honestly, I'm here for the America polish. I came close to adding on the O Canada, but refrained. But I think I would have spent $14 for the America polish. Will have it on my toes when my little July baby is born (unless he comes early...don't come early, don't come early)!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 21, 2012)

i'm talking myself out of buying a box this month because at my new summer job i can't even wear nail polish and i have to work basically everyday. so getting the america polish would be pointless, even though it looks amazing. but this just means i can put that $$ towards something else i want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a total sucker for shaped confetti in polishes. I even got over my Kardisgust long enough to get the Nicole by OPI one with the hearts in it.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a total sucker for shaped confetti in polishes. I even got over my Kardisgust long enough to get the Nicole by OPI one with the hearts in it.


 I bought that one, too! I looove the heart shapes(even if they're difficult to get out of the bottle).

I normally don't fall victim to the wishing, because it's better not to expect too much, but man would I love to get a golden box this month.

I. Mean. Dang.


----------



## jac a (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I SO wish I could have skipped this month, but they got me like they reeled in everyone else. I changed from Boho Glam to American Beauty, but honestly, I'm here for the America polish. I came close to adding on the O Canada, but refrained. But I think I would have spent $14 for the America polish. Will have it on my toes when my little July baby is born (unless he comes early...don't come early, don't come early)!


 i changed from boho to american too! love the colors. i also added o canada (so pretty) and audrey. i can't wait.

that would be perfect to have america for your delivery! congrats!


----------



## deliciousqt (Jun 21, 2012)

i requested to switch my box 3 times before i finally settled on "American Beauty" with audrey and daphne as add ons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

so many colours to choose from! i still havent spent my $120 cg i got in my april mystery box


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i changed from boho to american too! love the colors. i also added o canada (so pretty) and audrey. i can't wait.
> 
> that would be perfect to have america for your delivery! congrats!


 Yay! My husband is making fun of me because he says the baby will think all toenails look like that if that's the first thing he sees. LOL.


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 21, 2012)

Note/Warning about the lip gloss!

First of all, the Note part: I got one in my Mystery Box. It's Ultra Violet, not one of the colors offered in the July boxes, but the color payoff is quite good! Better than you'd expect from the lackluster swatches on the blog.

Now for the Warning part. If you're not familiar with how "plumping" lip glosses work, here's how: the formula includes an irritating ingredient to provoke an immune response; in other words, it poisons your lips so they swell up. It's about as appealing as it sounds. The Julep Lip Vernis are fairly strong on the plumping scale, so yes, your lips will _tingle_ and _hurt_. The plumping effect is not dramatic or long-lasting, but my boyfriend noticed, just not in the "Oh baby, your lips look wild and sensuous, like Angelina Jolie's" kind of way. More like: "Did you accidentally eat some cantaloupe? (I'm allergic.) Your lips are swollen." Yeah. SEX-UH!

If you have sensitive skin/lips, or don't like the idea of discomfort to look swollen, you might want to go with It Girl, or not test your glosses so you can trade them to someone who doesn't mind the effect.

*UPDATE*: It turns out Julep has TWO kinds of glosses, which are indistinguishable from the packaging. Weirdly, only the non-plumping version appears on the public site; only the plumping in the Maven Boutique. Regardless, the regular monthly boxes are including the non-plumping variety; it is the June Mystery Boxes where the plumping ones are showing up. The only way to be sure is to check against the color name.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A golden box would be amazeballs!! Lol, there's a lot of good colors, but I settled on It Girl with add ons lol. Fingers crossed for a golden box!


What is a golden box?


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had such a hard time deciding this month. I am normally an American Beauty but I switched to Classic with a twist. It is too bad that I am going to be going on vacation starting on the 27th, so I won't be able to use the America for 4th of July. And I have to wait longer to dig into my box.


me too (leaving for vacation the 28th).  Doesn't it suck! lol


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 21, 2012)

I just switched again from boho glam to it girl and added on georgia and audrey. Decided I wasn't interested in the gloss..I have soooo much gloss.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Totally, Mjkdior713! Luckily have a good friend who will be getting my mail for me, so I won't have to worry about it sitting in my mail box.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Note/Warning about the lip gloss!
> 
> ...


 it's a plumper? hmm... didn't see that in the descriptions....


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 21, 2012)

> Note/Warning about the lip gloss! First of all, the Note part: I got one in my Mystery Box. It's Ultra Violet, not one of the colors offered in the July boxes, but the color payoff is quite good! Better than you'd expect from the lackluster swatches on the blog. Now for the Warning part. If you're not familiar with how "plumping" lip glosses work, here's how: the formula includes an irritating ingredient to provoke an immune response; in other words, it poisons your lips so they swell up. It's about as appealing as it sounds. The Julep Lip Vernis are fairly strong on the plumping scale, so yes, your lips will _tingle_ and _hurt_. The plumping effect is not dramatic or long-lasting, but my boyfriend noticed, just not in the "Oh baby, your lips look wild and sensuous, like Angelina Jolie's" kind of way. More like: "Did you accidentally eat some cantaloupe? (I'm allergic.) Your lips are swollen." Yeah. SEX-UH! If you have sensitive skin/lips, or don't like the idea of discomfort to look swollen, you might want to go with It Girl, or not test your glosses so you can trade them to someone who doesn't mind the effect.


 Not ALL lip plumping products are created this way or contain the ingredients the cause the lips to be irritated. The main ingredient that does this is called 'capsacin', so if you're concerned about this I'd just check the ingredients. There are several brands of lip plumping glosses that use hyaluronic acid to impart plumping to the lips simply by imparting high amounts of moisture to that area which in turn make the lips appear fuller. I've never owned a Julep gloss, but I just wanted to put it out there that they're not ALL designed this way.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally, Mjkdior713! Luckily have a good friend who will be getting my mail for me, so I won't have to worry about it sitting in my mail box.


Yea, someone will be bringing ours in which is good...Just wish I could get it shipped to the hotel in S.C where I;ll be...wouldn;t that be nice lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is a golden box?


 The golden box is a special box that random subbers may receive and includes all the profiled polishes from the monthly boxes offered in a month. I think they only send out a few hundred each month? If you don't skip, you're automatically entered for a chance to get one. Yet seeing as there are thousands of subbers, I don't know how good anyone's chances are lol. One can still wish!


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The golden box is a special box that random subbers may receive and includes all the profiled polishes from the monthly boxes offered in a month. I think they only send out a few hundred each month? If you don't skip, you're automatically entered for a chance to get one. Yet seeing as there are thousands of subbers, I don't know how good anyone's chances are lol. One can still wish!


OMG that's awesome--been with Julep since late May but only been on MUT for maybe a month...guess that's why I'm just now hearing about this.  That's cool they do it every month though.


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 21, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not ALL lip plumping products are created this way or contain the ingredients the cause the lips to be irritated. The main ingredient that does this is called 'capsacin', so if you're concerned about this I'd just check the ingredients. There are several brands of lip plumping glosses that use hyaluronic acid to impart plumping to the lips simply by imparting high amounts of moisture to that area which in turn make the lips appear fuller.
I've never owned a Julep gloss, but I just wanted to put it out there that they're not ALL designed this way.


Good point. I was referring only to the plumping lip products that actually work by swelling the lips. Although certainly a lip color that is holographic and super-glossy could invoke a sense of fuller lips, or moisturizers could temporarily diminish fine lines around the lips, in these cases, this "moisture" would not be absorbing to the point that lips would actually be physically larger, as they are not a sponge. Also, cosmetically-approved moisturizers would not make one's lips tingle and be painful! Capsaicin is indeed what is sometimes used in these sorts of products; it is the compound that makes chili peppers hot. (Menthol or camphor are other ingredients that are also used, to lesser effect. Heck, even a retinol can be used, as there's evidence it increases blood flow, but I'm not sure how dramatic the effect would be.) I believe from my reaction that capsaicin is what Julep is using, but they are not forthcoming with their ingredient list I'm afraid - my gloss had no box, and it's not on the Web site.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

Question ladies! Does Julep usually release holiday polishes? Can we expect them to repeat this on Halloween and Christmas? I've only been subbing since April, but saw they did themed boxes for Valentine's, St. Patty's, and Cinco de Mayo...or were those mystery boxes?


----------



## zorabell (Jun 21, 2012)

This months glosses are not the same as the plumping ones they already have. I just checked and this is the description listed for Peony

"Nude blush creme lip vernis. 

This ultra-creamy, long-wearing gloss has a mirror like finish and is the perfect color complement to your nails. Launched in July 2012. _Starts shipping June 28th._ 

_On trend now_- Try matching your lip and nail color, pair Peony with Lynn."


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's a plumper? hmm... didn't see that in the descriptions....


 Wait! They aren't all plumping! It looks like the ones going out in the monthly boxes _aren't_ plumping! Oh that's a relief. But the ones on the Maven Boutique _are_ plumping, and what's weirder, the non-plumping ones do not appear in the Maven Boutique. I can see that people (besides my leotarded self) might also get confused - the tubes look exactly the same.

Anyway, fear not the monthly boxes then, but be aware of the ones you might get in your Mystery Boxes. I think the only way to tell them apart (short of putting it on your lips and waiting for that burning sensation) is by looking at the color and figuring out which one it is!

Sorry for the confusion; I'll update my other post.


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This months glosses are not the same as the plumping ones they already have. I just checked and this is the description listed for Peony
> 
> ...


 Check. I updated my first post with the clarification. It's the Mystery Boxes that are including the plumping ones, but as far as I can tell, they have exactly the same packaging as the non-plumping. They should at least put the gloss name on the packaging somewhere - only the color name is on the bottom (which you could then use to look up which kind it is, but it shouldn't be that complicated!).

Thanks for pointing this out so I can avoid the bee-sting lip gloss more easily, but darn, that makes future Mystery Boxes scarier for me


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question... I have never gotten a julep subscription, but i am loving this months colors. I have seen info about Penny codes before, is there one for July?


Don't know if anyone responded yet.  You can try this code: PENNY

That was one of the latest I found.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh boy, they really got me this month.  I had originally planned to skip, then saw the american beauty plus free polish and decided not to skip, then saw the swatches posted above and loved so many of them, I switched to boho and added on the matching polish &amp; lip gloss from american beauty.  

So many pretty colors this month!!


----------



## Totem (Jun 21, 2012)

Those lip plumpers never work on me but the dressing in the Asian McDonald's salad sure does!


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yea, someone will be bringing ours in which is good...Just wish I could get it shipped to the hotel in S.C where I;ll be...wouldn;t that be nice lol


 Funny, I am gonna be in N.C., I too wish I could have it shipped to the house we will be staying at but we don't get the actual address until right before we leave or I would have it shipped to "a friend".


----------



## monica75052 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjkdior713* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone responded yet.  You can try this code: PENNY
> ...


 *COLOR2012 works for this month as well.  Does anyone know if those who sign up right now will get the introductory box or the July box?  Or do they get the introductory box and still have time to get the July box too?  How does that work?  I had a friend sign up on my referral link and another friend is interested but really wants the July box.  *


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question ladies! Does Julep usually release holiday polishes? Can we expect them to repeat this on Halloween and Christmas? I've only been subbing since April, but saw they did themed boxes for Valentine's, St. Patty's, and Cinco de Mayo...or were those mystery boxes?


 I HOPE they do this for Halloween and Christmas (or "winter holidays,") because I would love a holiday polish or two to mix things up. Like a white glitter snowflake polish to wear over red? Or a witchy black sparkle with purples for Halloween?


----------



## lorizav (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Note/Warning about the lip gloss!
> 
> ...


 OMG thank you so much for explaining that.  I am so glad I went with ItGirl now.  I have Lupus and do not need anything that is going to stimulate and immune response. Glad to know and will definately avoid these.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

While I'm a lippie wh*re, I'd rather have the polishes. Lol, and although I have some aquas, seafoams/color family...I will always take more! I opted for three polishes and think I might start choosing It Girl every month. The hand scrub a while back was neat, but I've got two jars that I already alternate between and body scrubs I prefer. More polish please!


----------



## nerdgirlmakeup (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Julep's glitter polishes and how hard/easy they are to remove? I'm getting two (or three) in my box and plan to give at least one of them to my roommate because she loves glitter, but the last glitter polish I got her, OPI's Rainbow Connection, was an absolute bear to remove and she redoes her polish every couple of days. Do you think these polishes are hard or easy to remove?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Julep's glitter polishes and how hard/easy they are to remove? I'm getting two (or three) in my box and plan to give at least one of them to my roommate because she loves glitter, but the last glitter polish I got her, OPI's Rainbow Connection, was an absolute bear to remove and she redoes her polish every couple of days. Do you think these polishes are hard or easy to remove?


 I personally feel like all glitter is a beast to remove. I use pure acetone when removing glitter polishes, then follow up with a moisturizing treatment.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you say Beauty Product Addict

I had knee surgery yesterday, but come hell or high water, I am going to my PO Box today because my mystery box has been delivered by PARCEL POST.  Yeah, I have to go get the goods.

Can't take the chance the PO will send it back LOL

BTW I have a bottle of Jodie to swap and probably more once I get the box so check my swap thread


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 22, 2012)

I seriously think this months box is theeeee best!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 22, 2012)

I am very interested in knowing what percentage of the boxes are golden boxes.  I got one last month and basically flipped out.  Too bad I used up all of my luck, this month is AMAZING.


----------



## jac a (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very interested in knowing what percentage of the boxes are golden boxes.  I got one last month and basically flipped out.  Too bad I used up all of my luck, this month is AMAZING.


 i got a golden box last month two...so the likelihood of us getting another are pretty slim. but hey, you never know! keeping my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

okay then since you two already won, that means it's my turn, right?!?!


----------



## jac a (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay then since you two already won, that means it's my turn, right?!?!


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if the America Polish will be include in the July into boxes?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if the America Polish will be include in the July into boxes?


 Yes, when you scroll through the box options on the Julep site, it should have something besides the boxes that says that. I think everyone is getting America or Canada, depending on where you are. I added another in my add on along with Canada!


----------



## bloo (Jun 23, 2012)

Was trying not to end get any add ons, but caved and got Lynn and Chelsea.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 24, 2012)

> okay then since you two already won, that means it's my turn, right?!?!Â :roflmao:


 I got a golden box last month too! It was awesome!!! They choose a random 100 mavens each month, it's not done by percentage (someone was asking that).


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, when you scroll through the box options on the Julep site, it should have something besides the boxes that says that. I think everyone is getting America or Canada, depending on where you are. I added another in my add on along with Canada!


 sorry i meant intro not into, but thats ok i sent them an email and they said it would not be in the introduction boxes but i could buy an introduction box for a penny and add a july box with the order.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 24, 2012)

I loved a lot of the colors this month. They were better than some others from recent months, but I skipped again. I seem to have nail polish overload even though I've handed some off to my mom. She's really enjoying my subs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 25, 2012)

I made a spreadsheet yesterday of all my polishes and I have 153 including top, base and julep's cuticle oil. Most of mine are Julep as well, with like 30 something I believe just from them. Yet I went ahead and decided to keep this month with 2 add ons bringing my total up even higher. I think I have a problem lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry i meant intro not into, but thats ok i sent them an email and they said it would not be in the introduction boxes but i could buy an introduction box for a penny and add a july box with the order.


 That's not a bad idea, because you're still getting such a great deal, plus the free add on of the America/Canada colors..Good luck!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 26, 2012)

I almost wish the golden boxes were done on a percentage base instead of 100. Then, with months like this where EVERYONE is gagging for it, there would be a higher percentage of wins. Granted, that might not be sustainable, but still... LOL


----------



## lorizav (Jun 26, 2012)

I absolutely love the range of juleps colors, but for me they are chipping faster than other brands.  Does anyone else have that problem?


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't usually wear polish long enough for it to chip....but I am not a huge fan of a lot of their cremes, since they seem very....gloppy...to me. I'm to the point where I'm only getting new polishes if they are somehow "different", and I gotta say, I love that one GITD of theirs (Sofia, I think?) because it actually looks nice as just a light green when you're NOT in the dark.


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't usually wear polish long enough for it to chip....but I am not a huge fan of a lot of their cremes, since they seem very....gloppy...to me. I'm to the point where I'm only getting new polishes if they are somehow "different", and I gotta say, I love that one GITD of theirs (Sofia, I think?) because it actually looks nice as just a light green when you're NOT in the dark.


 I love their cremes. They do seem thicker than a lot of other brands, but that works for just using one coat. I will say since it's thicker it's a bit harder at times to apply, but once it's on you don't have to worry about another coat and it does last.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love their cremes. They do seem thicker than a lot of other brands, but that works for just using one coat. I will say since it's thicker it's a bit harder at times to apply, but once it's on you don't have to worry about another coat and it does last.


 I find that the Julep cremes that I have are much more self-levelling than most of my other creme polishes, which I like. And yes, most are very opaque which is great if you're in a hurry and don't have time to do multiple coats.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I absolutely love the range of juleps colors, but for me they are chipping faster than other brands.  Does anyone else have that problem?  





 

I haven't had any issues with chipping with any of my Julep polishes that I've tried except for Taylor, but that one is kind of a problem child in general; I also had problems with the color fading and getting dusty after about 3 days of wear. Still, I consider it to be worth it since Taylor is such a beautiful color... 





But before Taylor, I had a manicure with Robin from the June box and it lasted a full week -- not even any tip wear!! I've never had that happen with any other polishes, and it's especially impressive since I type a lot and work with my hands a lot, so tip wear is normally a fact of life for me. I felt strangely guilty when I took off that manicure since it still looked absolutely perfect on day 7, but I'm such a nail polish fiend that I can't handle a commitment longer than 7 days. 





It might be worth noting that that time I used Zoya's base and topcoat. I also have the Julep base and topcoat, and normally I use those with my Julep polishes, but this time I decided to try it with the Zoya to see if it would be better or worse. Overall I found that it was better -- it was easier to apply the polish because I feel like with the Julep basecoat it dries too fast, and I'm guessing the Zoya topcoat is just better in terms of longevity of the polish. So I'll probably stick with the Zoya for my fingers from now on, and only use the Julep base and top for my toes.


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I find that the Julep cremes that I have are much more self-levelling than most of my other creme polishes, which I like. And yes, most are very opaque which is great if you're in a hurry and don't have time to do multiple coats.
> ...



I use the nail therapy also by julep, but use a different top coat as I found theirs to not be fast drying and it didn't work that great for me. The only one of Julep's polishes that gave me an issues was either diane or a dark blue I'm blanking on the name now that has a similar finish. Neither of them are cremes.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 27, 2012)

Julep polishes last forever for me. I've had it last 7+ days on many occasions. I always use a base and topcoat but brand varies between OPI, Ulta, Julep and Nailtiques.


----------



## Generalissima (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't usually wear polish long enough for it to chip....but I am not a huge fan of a lot of their cremes, since they seem very....gloppy...to me. I'm to the point where I'm only getting new polishes if they are somehow "different", and I gotta say, I love that one GITD of theirs (Sofia, I think?) because it actually looks nice as just a light green when you're NOT in the dark.


 I have found that too..I'm a polish clutz so I can not do goopy. I just bought some polish thinner from Sally's and it helped tremendously..saved what would have been a waste to me


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

And....Julep charged today....let's see how quick they arrive and who really scored this month!


----------



## zorabell (Jun 27, 2012)

I really hope I get my box before the 4th!!! I can't wait to use America the Beautiful!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And....Julep charged today....let's see how quick they arrive and who really scored this month!


 It'd be great if people got boxes before the holiday! I'm hopeful, since I'm usually one of the first to get a box! I'm thinking a navy blue cream with a red accent and the America glitter on top..can't wait for my box!


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just received my shipping notice!!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 27, 2012)

Me too! Can't wait altough I hope it does take longer! Maybe ill get a golden box! (Yah right!)


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

No shipping here...yet. Just the charge. Fingers crossed for a golden box (mainly because there are some trades I'd like to do from it LOL)

ETA: Shipping notice arrived. Info not available via USPS, so no clue if it's Parcel Post (plllllleeeease) or regular.

ETA: First Class Mail. Bummer.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice!!


----------



## amandah (Jun 27, 2012)

Got my shipping notice! But i live in NY so who knows how long it will take. Hopefully i get it by tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wishful thinking here, but how can you tell if you got a golden box? I know theres something with the tracking that you can tell.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my shipping notice! But i live in NY so who knows how long it will take. Hopefully i get it by tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


 If it was shipped PARCEL POST, it's the bigger one.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm a little bummed because I selected to skip my boxes, or so I thought, on the website. It only had a drop down for one profile, so I figured they would realize to skip both.

But then today I looked at my CC and there's a pending charge, and then I sent CS an email asking if there was any way to skip my second box. Except that when I checked my email, they had shipped it today, and the two add ons as well.

So I guess I'm buying it anyways! lol. At least I hopefully skipped the American Beauty one and not the other one.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

Wait, why is it shipping* with add ons* if you thought you were skipping?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it was shipped PARCEL POST, it's the bigger one.


 I've had my small monthly boxes come both First Class and Parcel Post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

BUT! The one time I won a big mystery box it did come Parcel. That said, this one was shipped First Class. Booooo! lol.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've had my small monthly boxes come both First Class and Parcel Post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(
> ...


 Exactly. PP doesn't mean it is a golden/big mystery box--but FC means it isn't.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 28, 2012)

hmm your # work already? 

it gives me an error message. Not sure if i should be worried or maybe my number just isn't in the system yet. 

Delivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office.


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just checked, It's First Class. Oh well.... maybe next month.


----------



## xiehan (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my shipping notice! But i live in NY so who knows how long it will take. Hopefully i get it by tuesday
> 
> 
> ...


 I live in NY as well, and shipping has always been less than a week, so I think you'll definitely get it by Tuesday at the latest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One of the things I definitely love about Julep -- the fast shipping.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm your # work already?
> 
> ...


 Mine didn't earlier today, but it does now.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 28, 2012)

> I'm a little bummed because I selected to skip my boxes, or so I thought, on the website. It only had a drop down for one profile, so I figured they would realize to skip both. But then today I looked at my CC and there's a pending charge, and then I sent CS an email asking if there was any way to skip my second box. Except that when I checked my email, they had shipped it today, and the two add ons as well. So I guess I'm buying it anyways! lol. At least I hopefully skipped the American Beauty one and not the other one.


 You're only allowed add-ons if you don't skip. So obviously they didn't have you as skipped since you ordered add ons. That's how they get ya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't skip, or you can't get these polishes for $4.99, haha! I've yet to skip a month yet and last month I got lucky with a golden box


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 28, 2012)

Booo mine is coming first class. OH wellllll.


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have no idea why I didn't get a shipping notice!  I thought they all shipped the 27th!  ??? No??


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly. PP doesn't mean it is a golden/big mystery box--but FC means it isn't.


 How do you know? I guess it would tell you when the number actually works? I got the email last night, but my tracking number still isn't in the system. Maybe its still delayed because it is a golden box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you know? I guess it would tell you when the number actually works? I got the email last night, but my tracking number still isn't in the system. Maybe its still delayed because it is a golden box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, when the number works it will tell you. My number didn't work until this morning.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 28, 2012)

I got my notice yesterday, but it hasn't updated on USPS.com


----------



## brandarae (Jun 28, 2012)

Received my shipping notice last night. USPS updated this morning. Mine's coming First Class.


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, when the number works it will tell you. My number didn't work until this morning.


 Ya I did check this morning before I posted and then just now and still nothing. Thanks for the info on the FC thing though. But does anyone else's link not work and you have to copy and past it instead? Still shows that it doesn't exist when I copy paste, but before when I click it just shows the regular tracking page to input the number.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ya I did check this morning before I posted and then just now and still nothing. Thanks for the info on the FC thing though. But does anyone else's link not work and you have to copy and past it instead? Still shows that it doesn't exist when I copy paste, but before when I click it just shows the regular tracking page to input the number.


 mine doesn't work yet either. I saw on the Julep FB page someone said if your tracking number starts with 9400 it's a regular one and if it's golden it's like 9343 or something else.


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine doesn't work yet either. I saw on the Julep FB page someone said if your tracking number starts with 9400 it's a regular one and if it's golden it's like 9343 or something else.


 Aww mines a 9400. Well I'm still excited for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 28, 2012)

9400 *and* First Class mail for me. Boooooooooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jun 29, 2012)

First class here too , maybe one day.....


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2012)

My box just arrived in town tonight and was just sorted at my local post office which means I'll have it tomorrow! YIPEE!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 29, 2012)

MIne's in Phoenix now, which means there is a good chance it will arrive in Tempe tomorrow. If not then, then it shall be Saturday. I'm good with either!


----------



## bluepearl (Jun 29, 2012)

Blah, no shipping notice even yet, here in Virginia. I like the suggestion by a previous poster that ours are delayed because they're Golden Boxes


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

Tracking works now. It just processed through sorting facility in Kent WA last night at 7pm. I hope it will get here in time for the 4th.


----------



## brandarae (Jun 29, 2012)

I just checked my tracking info and it says its at the post office waiting for me! It normally takes a lot longer - I live in Delaware. Can't wait to get off work to pick it up!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 29, 2012)

So Cali here and out for delivery already! That was FAST!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 29, 2012)

I hope it's meeeeeeeeeeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  lol



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And....Julep charged today....let's see how quick they arrive and who really scored this month!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 29, 2012)

Got mine today and I'm in Arizona (first class usually takes two days from anywhere in the US it seems). I got Boho Glam and I love that the candy this month was Fireballs (very fitting for the fourth of July and as always, the box was well presented). I think Julep is one of the best subs out there for many reasons (get to choose, always full size products, fast shipping, the add on option, etc)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deliciousqt (Jun 29, 2012)

just got my shipping notice for the add ons i requested

does that mean im not getting a golden box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh well, maybe next time ... 

have to wait at least 2 weeks before my box gets here ... you lucky americans!


----------



## xiehan (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *deliciousqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got my shipping notice for the add ons i requested
> 
> ...


 You still get your add-ons even if you get the Golden Box, which is slightly annoying because you'll wind up with duplicates.


----------



## deliciousqt (Jun 29, 2012)

ooh! thanks for giving me some hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

im super excited to get my add-ons, audrey and daphne! wouldnt mind getting duplicates of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone have tips for getting the little stars out of the bottle for the America The Beautiful color? I keep playing with the bottle and I see the stars but every time I pull the brush out the never want to come out with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

Aww! Love my box, with the themed paper bits and Fireballs! No golden box, but I'm still hoping for next month! Beautiful colors!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh!  I somehow missed that Kate was a pearl!  I thought, "Meh, another cream white.  Not too thrilling, but I'll use it."  Instead, there's a shimmer!  I don't have anything like this.  *So* pretty.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow. I'm not a huge gloss fan but I LOOOOOOVE my Zinnia gloss. It's a purrfect color for my skin tone. I'm already wearing Chelsea. SO FREAKING PRETTY. Loving this month.


----------



## RucheChic (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I'm not a huge gloss fan but I LOOOOOOVE my Zinnia gloss. It's a purrfect color for my skin tone. I'm already wearing Chelsea. SO FREAKING PRETTY. Loving this month.


 I love the gloss too, its not sticky and has a nice taste and smell. Plus the color is lovely.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the gloss too, its not sticky and has a nice taste and smell. Plus the color is lovely.


 Yes!!! Not sticky at all and I'm *loving* the smell. I'm almost sad I can't order more at add on prices. lol.


----------



## Totem (Jun 29, 2012)

Loved my box too and the Atomic Bombs! The glitter polish was easy to apply. Just dabbed it on. Wasn't able to pull out the stars tho. Love the lip gloss too. Smells like vanilla. I put pics in my gallery.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 29, 2012)

Love this box! Got mine today. I just ate all of my atomic fireballs (not sure why I did it all at once, it feels like I ate the sun), and I'm getting ready to paint my nails with America the Beautiful. I'm hoping I can at least get a few of the stars out...


----------



## calexxia (Jun 30, 2012)

I wound up ordering a second AtB box due to a mishap at work that led to my supervisor saying, "Um, Marie...why do your hands look like an episode of DEXTER?"


----------



## Nicole Sesko (Jun 30, 2012)

So i got my first official box with the free polish.  what does everyone love?  im classic with a twist.


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 30, 2012)

Just opened by box, I chose IT girl this month. I am SO SO happy with it!!

America is BEAUTIFUL. One coat was enough to cover my nail completely, and it dried extremely fast- in about a minute. This is my favorite polish from Julep so far, and normally I wouldn't buy them at full price but for this one I would. For the stars, I ended up just poking around in the bottle with one of my extra dotting tools, it worked well enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was a bit disappointed at first when I saw Daphne in person. It looks darker than in the swatches I saw; in the bottle it looks a lot like Zoya Bevin, which I JUST spent my BB points on. I tried it though and it's a lot greener and lighter than Bevin, so I like it!

I'm really happy with Julep, I had planned on skipping but now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm...i have never used a glitter polish before - looks like there's a learning curve, huh? I am not sure how I like it - I am torn between "sparkly!!!!" and "unicorn puked on my fingers". I think once I figure out how to get the distribution a little more even I will feel better about it.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 30, 2012)

Love my shipment. I did the french glitter tip that the enclosure card suggested (with Lynn and Yumi) and it looks much prettier in person than on the card. Super girly.  I loaded the glitter on just the tips of the nails and it looks great without being overpowering. This is also a good rescue when you start to chip at the tips. 

I also did America over January on my toes and it looks really festive (but yes, like America unicorn barf a little...)


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yea I dont do glitter nail polish. I ended up with the pink, silver AND gold essie polishes in March from Birchbox and traded them all away. Just wait until you try to take it off!


----------



## Totem (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I dont do glitter nail polish. I ended up with the pink, silver AND gold essie polishes in March from Birchbox and traded them all away. Just wait until you try to take it off!


I'm hoping it will stay on til the Fourth of July and my trip to Disneyland on the 9th/10th! lol

The little stars finally all came out for me! They're buried.

I'm thinking of ordering some Priti NYC soy nail polish remover wipes. The sample I tried was awesome.


----------



## snllama (Jul 1, 2012)

I painted my nails today with the America polish, but mine is goopy and dry. Wah. I may have gotten a bad one. Ill have to contact Julep. But since its free I feel bad.

Love the theme this month! It's so pretty and really makes me feel like I spent my money well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yea I dont do glitter nail polish. I ended up with the pink, silver AND gold essie polishes in March from Birchbox and traded them all away. Just wait until you try to take it off!


 You just have to use the foil method and it will come off easy!


----------



## Totem (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just have to use the foil method and it will come off easy!


 The foil method?

I held up one hand this morning and noticed two more silver stars revealed themselves! LOL How did that happen!

I think it's supposed to be goopy. Just dabbed a little on at a time.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The foil method?
> 
> ...


 Just put a polish soaked cotton ball on your fingers, wrap it in foil, let it sit for a minute, then pull it off. It's so easy and works really well. There are a lot of youtube videos on it.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 2, 2012)

WHO WON THE GOLDEN BOX?????? Because I sure didn't


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHO WON THE GOLDEN BOX?????? Because I sure didn't


 Lol, me either! I'm still waiting on my add ons! Cannot wait for 4th of July!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jul 2, 2012)

> Just put a polish soaked cotton ball on your fingers, wrap it in foil, let it sit for a minute, then pull it off. It's so easy and works really well. There are a lot of youtube videos on it.Â


 It's so much easier to just buy the tubs of acetone remove where you stick your finger in and wiggle it around. Less mess and waste than the foil.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

I use acetone to remove glitter, too. It's a lot harsher, but pretty darn effective and fast.


----------



## jac a (Jul 2, 2012)

i swear by zoya's remove+. it does the job so quick.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's so much easier to just buy the tubs of acetone remove where you stick your finger in and wiggle it around. Less mess and waste than the foil.


 Those things sting my fingers really bad. I usually skip the foil and just hold the cotton ball on my finger...works just the same as the foil method.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i swear by zoya's remove+. it does the job so quick.


 Seconded! Loooove Zoya's Remove+. Works so well, doesn't sting your skin or dry out your cuticles... it's perfect! In fact, I just got the 32oz refill bottle LOL.


----------



## jac a (Jul 2, 2012)

just received my american beauty box and the colors are gorgeous! i love love love the america polish, so patriotic.  if anyone is not happy with their colors, i would glady trade with you


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

What are people's opinions on their polish colors? I got It Girl and am not that crazy over my Daphne, since I do have the Zoya Bevin and about 3 other colors that are close, if not dupes lol..Still a gorgeous color, but I thought it'd be brighter? Otherwise, I am lurving the other colors and the pearl in Kate! Didn't expect it at all, just thought I'd be getting a matte white.


----------



## jac a (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are people's opinions on their polish colors? I got It Girl and am not that crazy over my Daphne, since I do have the Zoya Bevin and about 3 other colors that are close, if not dupes lol..Still a gorgeous color, but I thought it'd be brighter? Otherwise, I am lurving the other colors and the pearl in Kate! Didn't expect it at all, just thought I'd be getting a matte white.


 i am so intrigued with kate, i passed on the two boxes that had it. now i am bummed i switched (i thought kate was a flat white). boo! i got the ab box with lynn and yumi. lynn is a satin girly blush color, beautiful. although lynn is a bit sheer but a must have for any polish collection. yumi is such a fun sparkly polish, so much prettier in person. ahhh, i am obsessed. is that bad?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am so intrigued with kate, i passed on the two boxes that had it. now i am bummed i switched (i thought kate was a flat white). boo! i got the ab box with lynn and yumi. lynn is a satin girly blush color, beautiful. although lynn is a bit sheer but a must have for any polish collection. yumi is such a fun sparkly polish, so much prettier in person. ahhh, i am obsessed. is that bad?


 Nah...lol is it silly I've planned my Independence Day mani/pedi? Lol..Kate on my toes and Michelle with America on my hands...or vice versa lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 2, 2012)

I loved my July box. The packaging, the colors (Classic w/twist), America AND it got to me sooner than in the past. I do like the feel of the gloss but Camella is soooo pale.


----------



## luckylilme (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are people's opinions on their polish colors? I got It Girl and am not that crazy over my Daphne, since I do have the Zoya Bevin and about 3 other colors that are close, if not dupes lol..Still a gorgeous color, but I thought it'd be brighter? Otherwise, I am lurving the other colors and the pearl in Kate! Didn't expect it at all, just thought I'd be getting a matte white.


 

I'm usually Boho Glam but I opted for It Girl because I wasn't feeling the colors in my box. I got my It girl on Saturday and it's not love. Daphne is darker than I thought. Kate is just Kate I'm not impressed with the hint of shimmer and the America glitter consistency is a bit strange to me. I found myself wondering why I didn't skip again. I'm going to play with it tonight to see if I have a change of heart.. If not I'm going straight to the trade thread.


----------



## Totem (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put a polish soaked cotton ball on your fingers, wrap it in foil, let it sit for a minute, then pull it off. It's so easy and works really well. There are a lot of youtube videos on it.


Thanks. I can always peel it off too like I do when I'm feeling OCD.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 2, 2012)

Can anyone comment on how similar Daphne is to Robin and/or Claire from last month? One of the main reasons I skipped is because I got Robin last month, and they just looked too similar. (I get that Daphne is more green, but still, the swatch picture didn't make it look like it was significantly different.)


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 3, 2012)

I just joined Julep Maven today. Hopefully I can still get my lacquered paws on the July box. I used a coupon I found on retailmenot and got my first box for a penny. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, I just got my add-ons.  I had added O Canada and Georgia because the pictures and description of Georgia showed it as a cherry red with micro shimmer.  I thought it was odd because the other color in the Boho Glam box was a shimmery peach called Mischa, and the name Georgia is *much* more appropriate for a peach, but everything indicated that Georgia was similar to Zoya's Myrta.  It turns out that the color names were reversed, and Mischa was the cherry, and Georgia was in fact the peach.  Instead of contacting me and clarifying which one I actually wanted, however, they just sent both!  I'm not sure how I feel about either color, but that's a whole different issue related to my own weird nail polish color issues.

(Also, O Canada appeared to have white/silver glitter.  It's actually holographic/iridescent!  *Much* groovier than I had initially expected.  Now I just have to figure out what to use as the base for this one.)

ETA:  I normally hate red polish, and I'm one of the least patriotic people around, so I was very meh on the America polish, but it was free, and I'm not going to pass up free polish, especially since glitter seems to be easily traded.  I just put it on over Zoya Pinta to see what it would look like (I did finger guns:  Pinta as the base on all nails, and then America on pinky/ring/middle fingers and O Canada on index and thumb of my left hand, and the reverse on my right).  GLITTER BOMB LIKE WHOA.  I love it, although I'm not wild about how much top coat is required for glitters (an ongoing issue for me).  The blue and silver glitter pulls it back from being too classic for me, and it reminds me of Wonder Woman for some reason.  I really hope this is a sign of things to come.  I could go for a lot more polishes with the ultrafine glittery base like the red in this one.


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I just got my add-ons.  I had added O Canada and Georgia because the pictures and description of Georgia showed it as a cherry red with micro shimmer.  I thought it was odd because the other color in the Boho Glam box was a shimmery peach called Mischa, and the name Georgia is *much* more appropriate for a peach, but everything indicated that Georgia was similar to Zoya's Myrta.  It turns out that the color names were reversed, and Mischa was the cherry, and Georgia was in fact the peach.  Instead of contacting me and clarifying which one I actually wanted, however, they just sent both!  I'm not sure how I feel about either color, but that's a whole different issue related to my own weird nail polish color issues.
> 
> (Also, O Canada appeared to have white/silver glitter.  It's actually holographic/iridescent!  *Much* groovier than I had initially expected.  Now I just have to figure out what to use as the base for this one.)


 
Me too! I'm attracted to glitter polishes, and thought O Canada was just silver and red sparkles, but was pleasantly surprised to see it's actually a multi-color holographic that's not too overpowering. I also added on Georgia, thinking it was the red metallic, but was having reservations after hearing that was similar to Zoya's Myrta, which I had just gotten from their Pinterest promo.

Needless to say I was surprised when my add-ons showed up and there were three polishes in there. I don't mind that Mischa and Myrta are very similar, I love me metallic red polishes, so I'll probably go through both bottles. The pictures of Mischa don't really show the gold metallic shimmer very well, but it looks very shimmery in the bottle. I haven't tried it yet as I'm currently doing my 4th of July nails.

For those, I ended up using Marisa (which was one of the colors I received in the June Mystery Boxes, a dark blue metallic) layering America over the tips. I think it turned out well, and received a few compliments when I was out earlier. On a lark I layered O Canada over the blue and it's a subtle sparkle, which I like.


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 4, 2012)

Have any of you ladies who ordered add-ons not received a shipping notice yet?  I got my July box a couple days ago but have yet to receive a shipping notice for my add-ons.  I'm a little concerned, as well as worried I'll receive the wrong color since I had added Mischa (thinking it was the peach color) as my add-on.  Did everyone who added Mischa get both Georgia and Mischa?


----------



## Snow24 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you ladies who ordered add-ons not received a shipping notice yet?  I got my July box a couple days ago but have yet to receive a shipping notice for my add-ons.  I'm a little concerned, as well as worried I'll receive the wrong color since I had added Mischa (thinking it was the peach color) as my add-on.  Did everyone who added Mischa get both Georgia and Mischa?


I received a notice last thurdays and it has yet to be updated. I'm on the West Coast, so I usually get everything very quickly from them. My box came super fast, but not the ad-ons.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you ladies who ordered add-ons not received a shipping notice yet?  I got my July box a couple days ago but have yet to receive a shipping notice for my add-ons.  I'm a little concerned, as well as worried I'll receive the wrong color since I had added Mischa (thinking it was the peach color) as my add-on.  Did everyone who added Mischa get both Georgia and Mischa?


 They included a card  in my box that makes me think that they did this for everyone who ordered one or the other (bolding theirs):



> Dear Maven,
> 
> Our Mischa and Georgia nail colors were involved in a case of mistaken identity during their last photo shoot.  *We've solved the case by including both colors in your July box*, so share your spare with a girlfriend if you like!
> 
> SHINE ON.


 As a side note, "shine on" is part of the refrain from the John Lennon song "Instant Karma" ("and we all shine on").  It's also where Stephen King got the title for _The Shining_.  This always amuses me whenever I see it used with this company.


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They included a card  in my box that makes me think that they did this for everyone who ordered one or the other (bolding theirs):


 I see.  Thanks!  Hopefully I'll get my shipping notice soon then!


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 5, 2012)

How is Julep's CS for messed up products? I opened up my lip gloss, and I couldn't for the life of me figure out why a bunch of gloss was oozing around the bottom. Turns out there's a crack in it, and every time I push the wand back down to close it, gloss gets pushed through that crack, making a mess. I guess it's not a huge, huge deal, but I would like one that isn't going to make a mess in my train case!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

Which one is the coral color again? I did another America (for one of the gals who doesn't sub to Julep) and Canada as my add ons. Think I'll layer some Canada over Michelle, which I used for part of my holiday mani.


----------



## kelliq (Jul 5, 2012)

Am I the only one whose box is still in freaking Washington? Usually it takes 2 days from my shipment notification to receive my box, but this time ... not so much. I received the email 8 days ago (6/27), and it took two days for the "electronic shipping info" to be received. It finally updated on 7/3 that it was still in WA, and as of yesterday it has just departed. WTF Julep. I am disappoint.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

You might be gettings a "golden box" if it's taking this long to arrive.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might be gettings a "golden box" if it's taking this long to arrive.


 
Oooo...I've yet to see anyone on here post that they received one!! Haven't checked FB to see, either! This would have been an awesome month to get a golden box.


----------



## lloronita (Jul 5, 2012)

HauteLook has Julep on again at really good prices!


----------



## Jenal (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kelliq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one whose box is still in freaking Washington? Usually it takes 2 days from my shipment notification to receive my box, but this time ... not so much. I received the email 8 days ago (6/27), and it took two days for the "electronic shipping info" to be received. It finally updated on 7/3 that it was still in WA, and as of yesterday it has just departed. WTF Julep. I am disappoint.


  I haven't received mine yet either. With the same shipping info as you too. I'm in FL and my boxes from Julep usually arrive quicker then any of my other subscription boxes. I emailed Julep yesterday, not to complain, but just to let them know that my box was no where to be found and had not moved. I'm hoping that we may be getting a golden box, since that would make up for me not having my America polish by the 4th of July.


----------



## knitopheliac (Jul 5, 2012)

I just got mine today and I live an hour's ferry ride from where they ship from IN WASHINGTON. You're not the only one who was disappointed. I wanted to wear my new polish yesterday, but go figure. It's funny, too because last month when they sent me the shipping invoice for my intro box and the mystery boxes, they came one day later.


----------



## knitopheliac (Jul 5, 2012)

And mine wasn't golden either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 5, 2012)

Did anyone else receive a wonky brush in their Daphne polish?  Mine has hairs sticking out at weird angles...I sent them an email and am waiting for a response.  The color isn't nearly as bright as I thought it would be, more like a teal/gray, I still like it though.  I feel like the polish is thinner then most of Julep's creme polishes as well.


----------



## bluepearl (Jul 6, 2012)

Both my regular July shipment and my add-ons were just leaving Kent, WA on the 4th. I too am sad I didn't have my patriotic manicure yesterday, but I'm psyched that since I ordered one of the mislabeled polishes I'll get 3 add-ons. PLUS, my tracking number is the mysterious "9434" and was shipped Parcel Services, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jul 6, 2012)

> Both my regular July shipment and my add-ons were just leaving Kent, WA on the 4th. I too am sad I didn't have my patriotic manicure yesterday, but I'm psyched that since I ordered one of the mislabeled polishes I'll get 3 add-ons. PLUS, my tracking number is the mysterious "9434" and was shipped Parcel Services, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!


 I'd be surprised if you DIDN'T have a golden box. Those are all the signs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CONGRATS!


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay, I am officially stepping down from the glitter train. Even using the foil trick it took way too much time and effort to pry those stupid spangles off my nails. I have pretty weak nails anyway, maybe if they were thick and strong it wouldn't freak me out so much.


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jul 6, 2012)

> Did anyone else receive a wonky brush in their Daphne polish?Â  Mine has hairs sticking out at weird angles...I sent them an email and am waiting for a response.Â  The color isn't nearly as bright as I thought it would be, more like a teal/gray, I still like it though.Â  I feel like the polish is thinner then most of Julep's creme polishes as well.Â


 My brush was a little crazy, too. I just trimmed the wild bristles with nail scissors and called it a day. I'm thinking about putting Kate up for a trade, too. Even with the shimmer, it's waaaay too bright against my skin. I look crazy with it.


----------



## bluepearl (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is Julep's CS for messed up products? I opened up my lip gloss, and I couldn't for the life of me figure out why a bunch of gloss was oozing around the bottom. Turns out there's a crack in it, and every time I push the wand back down to close it, gloss gets pushed through that crack, making a mess. I guess it's not a huge, huge deal, but I would like one that isn't going to make a mess in my train case!


 They're not super-speedy with their initial email reply, but they WILL fix problems to your satisfaction.


----------



## bluepearl (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Both my regular July shipment and my add-ons were just leaving Kent, WA on the 4th. I too am sad I didn't have my patriotic manicure yesterday, but I'm psyched that since I ordered one of the mislabeled polishes I'll get 3 add-ons. PLUS, my tracking number is the mysterious "9434" and was shipped Parcel Services, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!





> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'd be surprised if you DIDN'T have a golden box. Those are all the signs
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay, so I'm out of state right now with my ailing father, but when my hubby called tonight and said that I had received a package in the mail, the very first thing out of my mouth was, of course, "Is it gold???" and he said... "Why yes, as a matter of fact it is."

!!!!!

*I GOT A GOLD BOX!!! *

*WOOO HOOO!! OH HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!*


----------



## jac a (Jul 6, 2012)

> Okay, so I'm out of state right now with my ailing father, but when my hubby called tonight and said that I had received a package in the mail, the very first thing out of my mouth was, of course, "Is it gold???" and he said... "Why yes, as a matter of fact it is." !!!!! *I GOT A GOLD BOX!!!* *WOOO HOOO!! OH HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!* :yesss:


 yay! congrats!


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How cool is that?!!! I would love to see a pic of the box when you get home. I haven't got the box yet but they sent me the add on that I picked. Has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot Woot! Congrats!!


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 7, 2012)

> Okay, so I'm out of state right now with my ailing father, but when my hubby called tonight and said that I had received a package in the mail, the very first thing out of my mouth was, of course, "Is it gold???" and he said... "Why yes, as a matter of fact it is." !!!!! *I GOT A GOLD BOX!!!* *WOOO HOOO!! OH HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!* :yesss:


 Hooray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Congratulations to you.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 7, 2012)

I just ordered an O Canada Bombshell box to get another Zinnia (new love of my life) and O Canada. I have no need for another Kate and Chelsea. If anyone really wants those I'd be willing to trade them for two, also unopened/or unused, Julep colors I don't own already. I'm not really picky about color, I like variety. I've had lots of successful trades on here. PM me if you are interested in either or both colors.


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 9, 2012)

I am new to Julep...what is this gold box everyone is speaking of?! It sounds exciting and I am intrigued!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *1laurah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am new to Julep...what is this gold box everyone is speaking of?! It sounds exciting and I am intrigued!


 A hundred folks each month get selected for the gold box, which is ALL the boxes that shipped that month


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A hundred folks each month get selected for the gold box, which is ALL the boxes that shipped that month


 Awesome! Thanks for the info.  I will be keeping an eye out for my gold box!!


----------



## kelliq (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yay!!!! How awesome!!

Even though my box was super late (it finally arrived Friday) I didn't receive a gold box. I was hoping since this month is my birthday month, just maybe... but oh well. I got It Girl and how much do I love it?! Holy crap. I had just done my nails the night before and immediately replaced that mani with a Daphne/Mila combo (it looks just like this, actually). This is probably my favorite box yet, and my "America nails" (as my 5-year-old called them) wound up being a lot more interesting than Julep's polish anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A hundred folks each month get selected for the gold box, which is ALL the boxes that shipped that month


 Ooooh I didn't know about this either. How exciting and congrats to you bluepearl!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 9, 2012)

I love an optimist! I don't know if I am allowed to write this here but Sherry/SuperFreaky1RU has terrific videos on Youtube including

one about the Julep Maven gold box.

The gold box demonstrated was jam packed with so many nail polishes that I am so looking forward to getting a gold box one day.

I wish you luck and hope your next Julep Maven box is a gold box! (I have a theory. We can't make wishes for ourselves. We have

to make wishes for others so that they come true).


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jul 9, 2012)

So far, after using the polish at least four times, I have only gotten one star in my America bottle from Julep Maven, and I dropped it on the floor!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats to the winner and I didn't have a problem with the stars..I got quite a few out in my mani/pedi


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jul 10, 2012)

My box was classic with a twist and I love it!  Wearing all the colors now.  I like the lipgloss a lot too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 10, 2012)

got my add ons and finally was able to use them today.

Daphne is an exact dupe of last years Miranda though! I was wondering why the color looked so familiar.

I really wish I had gotten one of the glitters instead, because I didn't realize they were the exact same color!

But I'm super happy that I got the white one, Kate, because it's soooo pretty. Especially with the turqouise color next to it!


----------



## morre22 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is my first month with Julep, where do they usually mail out from? Thanks =]


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first month with Julep, where do they usually mail out from? Thanks =]


 They mail out of the Seattle, WA area, which is where their company is located. They have a few parlors as well, where you can get mani/pedis and treatments done.


----------



## jac a (Jul 11, 2012)

i just want to put it out there, if you are not totally loving your polishes or vernis, pm me. i would love to give them a good home 





maybe we can work out a trade, thanks so much!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 12, 2012)

Honestly I am really liking Julep. They bill when they say they will. They ship almost immediately. They give out tracking numbers. Most of all, I have enjoyed all of the polishes I have gotten so far. I'm keeping this one for awhile.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly I am really liking Julep. They bill when they say they will. They ship almost immediately. They give out tracking numbers. Most of all, I have enjoyed all of the polishes I have gotten so far. I'm keeping this one for awhile.


 I'm liking Julep too. I had a messed up lipgloss, and after I emailed them about it, I had gotten an apologetic reply and a shipping confirmation for a replacement in less than 24 hours. Pretty awesome!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

Who got the Boho Glam box? Please tell me you agree that Georgia is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> I'm liking Julep too. I had a messed up lipgloss, and after I emailed them about it, I had gotten an apologetic reply and a shipping confirmation for a replacement in less than 24 hours. Pretty awesome!


 i feel like they are one of the better subs with the best customer service! my lg had a crack on the top so it leaked a bit but they were so gracious about sending a replacement. they really go above and beyond. and they actually answer their phones, major plus!


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> Who got the Boho Glam box? Please tell me you agree that Georgia is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it Â


 yes! it is absolutely gorgeous. i ordered another box for the polish and the poppy vernis! probably my favorite of all the july colors!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

omg i absolutely love the poppy lippie. My gf's have been asking me what kind of nail polish I've been wearing and I don't want to tell em!!!!!! hahahha I wanna be special lol



> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes! it is absolutely gorgeous. i ordered another box for the polish and the poppy vernis! probably my favorite of all the july colors!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 12, 2012)

If there are any Julep spies watching the thread, this box was AWESOME


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 12, 2012)

The July colors are so amazing and I really wanted to get another box than the one I already got (Bombshell) but I got another Bombshell box purely for O Canada this time around and the Zinnia gloss! OBSESSED with the Zinnia gloss. I wear it EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. I love the smell of vanilla and it smells like vanilla birthday cake to me, is not sticky at all, and the color is purrfect! I normally loathe lip gloss but this one has won my heart. I was going to keep Chelsea and Kate as back ups, initially (gorgeous colors), but posted about trading and I found an amazing trade partner on here!


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> omg i absolutely love the poppy lippie. My gf's have been asking me what kind of nail polish I've been wearing and I don't want to tell em!!!!!! hahahha I wanna be special lol


 haha, share the love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok, I just signed up!! I am getting two gorgeous colors and the best pedi ever cream. Damn you MUT for enabling my nail polish obsession!!!!


----------



## morre22 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MollyC2153* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, I just signed up!! I am getting two gorgeous colors and the best pedi ever cream. Damn you MUT for enabling my nail polish obsession!!!!


 Which one are you getting? Like Bombshell, Boho, etc..


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one are you getting? Like Bombshell, Boho, etc..


Robin and Rose

They both look like colors I'd totally wear, so yay! (oh man, I should NOT be spending money on this.. but I really love nail polish!)


----------



## zorabell (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one are you getting? Like Bombshell, Boho, etc..


Robin and Rose are in the Classic with a Twist intro box


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> Robin and Rose They both look like colors I'd totally wear, so yay! (oh man, I should NOT be spending money on this.. but I really love nail polish!)


 its a beautiful addiction!


----------



## morre22 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay I just checked my mailbox and got my intro box in =] Now if only my other subs would come in!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 12, 2012)

I have just joined because I loved the 4 th of July color so much! I ordered that box just so that i could join in the nail color fun. I look forward to receiving it!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Robin and Rose are in the Classic with a Twist intro box


Yeah, that's what the website said. Sounds good to me!! Anyone know how long it takes to ship?


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its a beautiful addiction!


Isn't it?? I have more colors than I can count. It's just an easy way to make myself happy!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm fairly new to Julep (june and july) but already have over 10 polishes.. very addictive. But my question to those that have been around a while is, does Julep discontinue polishes pretty quickly?  I've seen some colors on blogs and swatches but then when I go to search on Julep's site nothing turns up.

Do you think it's just out of stock or they delete them soon after? Just wondering if I should buy a polish now that could be gone in a couple of months.


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 15, 2012)

> I have just joined because I loved the 4 th of July color so much! I ordered that box just so that i could join in the nail color fun. I look forward to receiving it!


 This is exactly why I joined, too!


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok ladies, I'm extremely peeved right now and I'm not sure if I'm being fair about this, so I'd like so other opinions.

I'm usually a Boho Glam, but for the July box I switched to It Girl.  I really loved Georgia though (which at the time was represented to us as Mischa) so I added 2 (Mischa) on to my box (1 for me, 1 I had agreed to get to trade with another person here on MUT).  I got my Maven box in a timely manner, but never got a shipping notice or anything for my add-ons, so I emailed Julep to find out what the deal was.  I was told that for some reason my add-on order was never fulfilled and that it would be taken care of right away.  I then found out that everyone who had ordered either Mischa or Georgia as an add-on got both, because of the mix up.  So I expected that I would get a total of 4 polishes (2 Mischa, 2 Georgia).  My add-on box showed up in the mail today, and there was 1 polish in it.  Not 4.  Not even 2, which was what my add-on order should have been.  And it was (the actual) Mischa, not Georgia.  I called CS and told them what happened, and they're shipping me 2 (actual) Georgia's, for no extra costs.  I asked if I would be getting both Georgia and Mischa because of the mix up and was told I wouldn't since they did that with the add-ons at the time since they weren't sure which one had actually been ordered, but they are sure of which one I want.

Am I just being greedy for thinking that they should send me both colors to be fair since they did so for others who ordered add-ons?  And is it wrong for me to think that they should've given me some sort of a discount for all the mess ups?


----------



## bluepearl (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I just being greedy for thinking that they should send me both colors to be fair since they did so for others who ordered add-ons?  And is it wrong for me to think that they should've given me some sort of a discount for all the mess ups?


 Hi F&amp;R,

It always sucks to get in on something AFTER a screw-up has been corrected, but their point is fair enough. It's also kind of adds insult to injury that somehow your add-on order got screwed up (twice!); it's my experience that Julep's website and customer service are reliable enough that this doesn't happen very often (compared to, for example, Beautyfix, king of order and billing screwups), but of course nothing is foolproof. However, at the end of the day, you got 3 polishes for the price of 1 when you were hoping for 4 polishes for the price of 2, so despite your inconvenience, you did come out pretty well ahead, no? Just trying to give you a silver lining for your cloud!


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi F&amp;R,
> ...


 I think I was so irritated because I had ordered the 2 add-ons along with my maven box, before they discovered their mix up, and charged me for 2 add-ons but only sent the 1 I received today.  You are right though, I am coming out ahead with an extra polish so I shouldn't complain.  I just wish they would've handled the situation a little better is all.  I do appreciate your reply though, so thank you.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fairly new to Julep (june and july) but already have over 10 polishes.. very addictive. But my question to those that have been around a while is, does Julep discontinue polishes pretty quickly?  I've seen some colors on blogs and swatches but then when I go to search on Julep's site nothing turns up.
> 
> Do you think it's just out of stock or they delete them soon after? Just wondering if I should buy a polish now that could be gone in a couple of months.


 They do "discontinue" colors, but they tend to bring them back with different names. Last years Miranda is this years Daphne.

Sometimes they re-release the ones under the same name, such as this months Sienna, Alpfre and the other ones from last year. They usually take at least a month or so to discontinue some of the colors, from what I've seen.

If the colors aren't on their website anymore, they're discontinued and not available for purchase which is why they removed all the info about them.


----------



## Squidling (Jul 31, 2012)

I just joined Julep after cancelling my lack-luster Glossy Box and was curious as to everyone's over all opinion of the service. Is it worth the $19.99 per month? After shelling out $21 for a terrible Glossy Box, I'm a little apprehensive!


----------



## zorabell (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Julep after cancelling my lack-luster Glossy Box and was curious as to everyone's over all opinion of the service. Is it worth the $19.99 per month? After shelling out $21 for a terrible Glossy Box, I'm a little apprehensive!


Julep is one of my favorite subs, you get at least 2-3 polishes (valued at $14 each) and extra (nail polish remover, hand cream, etc) and usually a little surprise. They have great customer service in my opinion, and I like how you can add on extra polishes each month for only $4.99


----------



## xiehan (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just joined Julep after cancelling my lack-luster Glossy Box and was curious as to everyone's over all opinion of the service. Is it worth the $19.99 per month? After shelling out $21 for a terrible Glossy Box, I'm a little apprehensive!


 I feel like Julep is worth it if you don't have too many polishes already, or if you don't care that much about having similar colors -- I was way excited about it in the beginning but as my nail polish collection has been growing exponentially in recent months, I've been feeling increasingly 'meh' about each month's colors. I also feel like Julep's strength is the formula of their cremes, so the fact that the past 2 months has been heavy on metallics and glitters hasn't made me any happier. I'll still be sticking with them for at least 2 more months since I have enough referral credits to get September and October's boxes for free, but we'll see after that. I'm hoping their fall colors will be more wowing.

But I do agree with zorabell that their CS is great, and I love how fast their shipping is. To get to me from Seattle to NYC always takes less than a week, while Glossybox takes that much time to cross the river from NJ.


----------



## xxabi (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey guys! Check out my review on Julep's American Beauty box from July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

​


----------

